# Thank You Skyler.......



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hugs to you Steve. You are such a blessing to all of us. Thanks for all you do and all the important lessons you remind us of. Play hard sweet Skyler........ and thanks for sharing your Dad.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Time can go by quickly but the love and memories you have of Skyler will never fade in time.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely tribute to Skyler - sending hugs and best wishes

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Skyler


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

That was lovely Steve it made me cry


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Steve......You honor him well!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Beautiful tribute of an amazing dog!.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Steve, you make me smile! Bless you!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The love you shared shines on in your tribute to Skylar. He sounds like an amazing dog. I am sure that Hooch is playing with him until you can be together again.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Beautiful dog, beautiful tribute. I'm sure he's very proud of all you do to help his less fortunate brothers and sisters.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thinking of you and Skyer today................................


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Your tribute and attitude is a role model to us all Steve. Skyler was very lucky to have you as a dad.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

A beautiful tribute to Skyler, My thoughts are with you today.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh, Stve, my heart is heavy and sad with yours. Our boys are so missed.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Steve:
I had to shed a tear over that beautiful tribute. I can imagine that today is a very difficult one, and yet what a joy to have known & loved that wonderful dog, and to have been blessed to have him in your life. Obviously there was a reason he was sent to you.
God bless you today as you remember your sweet boy, Skyler.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Thinking of you today, Steve. <<<HUGS>>>


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Sweet Skyler. I know he is playing hard at the Bridge . . .


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thinking of you today, Steve.

Beautiful tribute to Skyler, I so much know how you feel!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great slideshow in memory of your boy. No dry eyes here. Skyler was a very special pup. He is romping with some very great company now.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you for sharing the video - Skyler was special.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Wonderful tribute*

Steve a loving tribute to your beautiful Skyler, thank you for sharing with us.
Skyler is running free and I am sure Hooch has visited all our lost babies at the bridge.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Beautiful tribute to your Skyler. We all know how much he means to you and through him some of us now have the most beautiful tributes to our own bridge dogs, in your photo's. God Bless


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Very moving... Obviously Skylar knew what he was doing when he chose you to be his dad.


----------

